# Favorite ipad/ipad 2 apps



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2012)

i have had an ipad 2 for several weeks now and i love it. it is especially useful when im carrying around my newborn son. 

some of my favorite apps are 'starchart','google earth', and the remote app that turns the ipad into a remote control for itunes. obviously facetime is great for talking with my family and the skype app also works really well. the wireless n signal is very strong and i get great connection speeds. 

i also bought an hdmi adaptor so that i can watch videos on the television. it plays 720p quite well.

so what are some of your favs?


----------



## erixx (Jan 24, 2012)

Any special area of interest? How many brazillions of "app"lications do exist?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2012)

erixx said:


> Any special area of interest? How many brazillions of "app"lications do exist?



that's true. well how about favorite media streamers, social networking, scientific, and conventional. 

for instance, i am still trying to choose a great media streamer from the NAS to the IPAD2. i see a ton of them. 

for technical apps i have SSH TERM which allows me to SSH into my server which is very convenient.


----------

